# halos



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

anyone have a write up on how to install aftermarket halo/led headlights for a 2006 gto?:willy:


----------



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Isnt it basicly just take out the the old and put in the new?


----------

